
Introducing the Ultra EPYC AMD Powered Sun Ultra 24 Workstation - _JamesA_
https://www.servethehome.com/introducing-the-ultra-epyc-amd-powered-sun-ultra-24-workstation/
======
sgt
This makes me really nostalgic about Sun. A bit sad too.

~~~
anfilt
Same, why did oracle have to buy sun =(.

